# Top Seminar 2004 - Some Video Footage



## Zitterbacke (Jun 27, 2004)

Michail Ryabko in 
http://www.rma-systema.de/video/top04/top04-a1.avi Boxing
and
http://www.rma-systema.de/video/top04/top04-a3.avi Knife defense


Greets

ps. This is pure Avi format. I guess we will get some compressed material later on.


----------



## Jackal (Jun 30, 2004)

Really good stuff!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zitterbacke (Sep 11, 2004)

A 3rd short vid is now online. 
http://www.rma-systema.de/video/top04/top04-s3.avi


----------

